# Sacramento, CA swap meet May 8



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 24, 2010)

I just found this on craigslist:
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1707979357.html
A swap meet at Vintage Bicycle Supply in Sacramento on May 8.  Has anyone ever been to it?


----------

